
Fitbit hacked? - michaelrhansen
My wife just received numerous spam emails from FitBit. Advise to change password asap. Will try to post image asap.
======
michaelrhansen
Looks like emails are coming from Fitbit - maybe a system issue..
[http://imgur.com/a/K6F2t](http://imgur.com/a/K6F2t)

------
michaelrhansen
[http://imgur.com/GXd2sRK](http://imgur.com/GXd2sRK)

------
cjbprime
How do you know they were from FitBit, rather than from a spammer with their
From address set to FitBit?

~~~
michaelrhansen
good question - i believe the email address was Fitbit but will confirm

~~~
cjbprime
Ah, sounds like you don't know about from addresses: they are specified by the
sender, and not authenticated. A spammer can send email that appears to be
from anyone else, until you look at the validated headers (like "Return-
path:").

